# Photoshop class



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

where is the best place to take a photoshop class? it is a very overwhelming software.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

YouTube is your friend...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

When it first came out, I used to teach photoshop. I didn't keep up and it's evolved way past my own knowledge.

Tortuga is correct, start with the free online classes and youtube. Then if you need more experience, take a class room setting.

It depends on what your end goal is really. Many like Lightroom and Illustrator. Inkscape and GIMP are both free and can do many things Photoshop is able if your interested in vector graphic. Adobe is expensive.

BTW, just tossing this one out, if you have a Linux machine, then Xara Xtreme is outstanding with a much smaller learning curve (as long as you understand basic Linux). SK1 is another option, like CorelDRAWbut there are many other options for Linux.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Several on line, Lynda.

https://www.lynda.com/Photography-training-tutorials/70-0.html

And Scott Kelby books are what I recommend


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

All you need is Scott Kelby's current photoshop book for digital photographers. Work through it like a workbook using the sample images he provides, and you'll be a whiz in not time. 2 hours for the basics, another 4-5 and you're there with the advanced stuff.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I took a $2000 week long class year and was great, however, you forget most in a few days unless you use each lesson very often. I however have learned most of the same with Phlearn videos with many of the free videos and own several of the paid ones. The Photoshop 102 and 102 are very good snd inexpensive investments and he teaches very well. I have learned more with Phlearn, than the expensice class last year and keep going back for reference. Just go to Youtube or www.phlearn.com for some really good instruction.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a free online course, starts with the basics then ramps up. http://www.gcflearnfree.org/photoshopbasics


----------

